# London 2012 Olympics



## steve1

A place to discuss all things Olympics.

In a few hours we'll find out whether the opening ceremony will be the massive flop that us miserable British believe it will be. I saw a snippet of the dress rehearsal last night on tv, my family all looked at eachother and burst out laughing.

But putting the surrounding bullshit aside, I'm looking forward to watching a load of sport.


----------



## Jakke

Really impressed with the ceremony, you brits are just too pessimistic for your own good

Personally pissed about the swedish uniforms. Where most countries chose to bring out domestic design, Sweden outsourced it to China
Looks like goddamm rugby uniforms...


----------



## Varcolac

It was OK, interspersed with awesome. 

Mike Oldfield, fuck yeah. LSO does Vangelis with Rowan Atkinson on keys, motherfuck yeah. Pink Floyd's Eclipse as a closing song? Hell to the motherfucking yeah.

McCartney and the Arctic Monkeys? Meh. 

Overall though, Danny Boyle essentially created an ode to all the things that this government wants to destroy (social welfare, immigration, multi-culturalism, lesbians), using their money. Well played. The man's balls must be titanic.


----------



## Jakke

Well, Rowan Atkinson on *a* key

Fucking awesome


----------



## skeels

I agree with varc.
The awesome parts were very awesome.

Also, as an american of course I am accustomed to hearing God Save the Queen sung with very different lyrics. Oh the irony. But as I listened, I realized that the melody carried the power of that song.

In the global spirit of the olympics, here's to hoping that one day the world will have one anthem and it will have no words.

Cheers guys!


----------



## skeels

They put a fucking commercial over the SexPistols.

Now I just wanna break something.


----------



## Jakke

Public service TV, no commercials


----------



## Genome

Very proud Brit right now!

It was really awesome, with a couple of duff bits as mentioned. But mostly brilliant.

Danny Boyle's middle finger to the Tories for most of it was hilarious, especially the NHS section.


----------



## steve1

I didn't see it in the end, glad to hear it wasn't an embarrassment! 

Anyone looking forward to any particular events? I'm hoping to catch the cycling road race tomorrow, see if Wiggins can stay on form after his Tour de France win, I think the plan is to push Cavendish to victory though


----------



## Infamous Impact

I loved the opening ceremony, Rowan Atkinson made it 100x more amazing.


----------



## TankJon666

Loved it! Made me very proud to be British! ...not that I wasn't anyway


----------



## Sebastian

Didn't see the opening ceremony 
But I plan to watch a lot of Basketball! go Team USA!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Loved the opening ceremony. Was much better than I expected. Don't give a damn about the sports though.


----------



## steve1

team GB really need to start making their move now in the cycling road race or it's all over...come on!


----------



## The Reverend

I wish I could watch the Olympics. I've loved them since I was a kid, and these are actually the first summer games I won't be able to veg out and enjoy since '92. 

I'm still holding out for Houston, Texas to host them someday.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

Loved the opening ceremony, was extra cool considering that it happened 15 minutes' drive away from me. Rowan Atkinson was definitely my highlight, along with Tim Berners-Lee (which, surprisingly enough, my dad predicted). Jolly good show!


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## mcd

didn't see the opening but look forward to my wife turning it to gymnastics and making me watch...or not looking forward.


----------



## Sofos

I have 3 friends and mentors shooting in the Olympics this year:
Jamie Gray: Helped teach me to shoot rifle. Placed 5th in Standing yesterday, has a second chance at placing with the upcoming 3 position.

SFC Szarenski: My pistol coach. Very talented shooter, and earned the title of best pistol shooter in the world last year.

SSG McPhail: I have known him the shortest of the 3, but he also helped teach me rifle.

also, SFC Olson will be competing in the Paralympics this year. I always had conversations with him about whatever subjects were on our minds. Really nice guy.

All 4 of them are part of the USAMU (United States Army Marksmanship Unit) which is housed at Pool Complex, a shooting complex 10 minutes away from where I live.


----------



## Murmel

Did anyone see the Japan-Spain football game a few days ago? Totally did not expect Japan to win 

The Japanese ladies seem to be doing well also, won 2 matches so far. They dominated Sweden yesterday, hadn't it been for our goalkeeper it probably would've ended 7-0.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Murmel said:


> Did anyone see the Japan-Spain football game a few days ago? Totally did not expect Japan to win


 
Football?, I've never seen football played in the olympics.
Maybe you are refering to rugby?


----------



## Murmel

American football is seriously less football than soccer, which is what I was talking about

"Let's carry the ball! But what should we call it...? I know, FOOTBALL!!" - hurrdurr
American logic 

Everyone calls soccer football except for Americans anyway, so fuck you guys


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Murmel said:


> American football is seriously less football than soccer, which is what I was talking about
> 
> "Let's carry the ball! But what should we call it...? I know, FOOTBALL!!" - hurrdurr
> American logic
> 
> Everyone calls soccer football except for Americans anyway, so fuck you guys


 
Yes you are right, we shouldn't call it football.
We should call it manball .
There actually trying to take the man out of it more and more by the year.
I think the 80s and 90s were the pinnacle of roughness really.
Player sizes were just a bit smaller than they are now, but the rules of collision and it's application were much looser.

And just to show how much of a rough tough American man I am, I just got done watching some swimming events.
Phelps got his fishass kicked to hell in the 400 (iirc).


----------



## Murmel

Well I don't really get any satisfaction in watching big, muscular men hug and grope eachother. But each to his own


----------



## TRENCHLORD

That's more of a Rugby thing (wrestle ball), which IS what they are turning our beloved game into.
When I was growing up, it was Walter Payton sledgehammering into Lawrence Taylor helmet to helmet at a combined speed of about 25mph.
Now that shit ain't wrestling.

edit; make that 35mph

Soccer is really fun though.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvPcmyw2Izw&feature=related


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Murmel said:


> Did anyone see the Japan-Spain football game a few days ago? Totally did not expect Japan to win
> 
> The Japanese ladies seem to be doing well also, won 2 matches so far. They dominated Sweden yesterday, hadn't it been for our goalkeeper it probably would've ended 7-0.


 
Saw it. Great win for Japan, would have got good odds on that before the match. I still expect Spain to go through, they are usually slow starters in tournaments but go on to do well. Brazil should win the mens football but ya never know.


----------



## InfinityAndThree

Anyone watch the woman's road cycling? Watched it live and on the TV, great race, much better than the men's (what happened to Cav?). And first medal for GB!


----------



## steve1

^ I saw it, great result, was so close to gold, a bit of a shame but still a great achievement.

With the men's, team gb worked so hard in the pelaton, if they had some help from other countries to keep driving the pelaton forward then maybe they could have chased down the leading group. it's a weird sport, it's an individual event where you work with your team but also rely on your opponents to help you keep pushing. Taking it in turns to lead while the other slipstreams. Only the Germans were helping out for a while I think, GB were leading the pelaton for pretty much the whole race, I guess that took its toll.


----------



## Bucks

womans road race was great today, vos is incredible. 

The men's race was interesting, GB's tactics (being the clear favorite) where a little confusing, you can't sit up when you have somebody like Phillipe Gilbert in the break. The right thing for GB to do would have been to put sombody like Millar or Froome in a break so Germany and Australia would have gotten on the front to do some work. They rode this race exactly how Sky rode the tour de france for Wiggins to win.
What does annoy me, is that Vinokourov won, a man with a terrible record for repeated doping.

Thursday on wards should be interesting when the track cycling starts, I think we will see a great fight for medals between GB and Australia, and of course Gregory Baugé winning the mens sprint!


----------



## IbanezDaemon

The mens 4x100 relay in the swimming tonight was a great race. Thought USA had it sewn up but the French swimmer swam a great final leg to catch them and overtake.


----------



## Bucks

Great night for France!!!!


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Bucks said:


> womans road race was great today, vos is incredible.
> 
> The men's race was interesting, GB's tactics (being the clear favorite) where a little confusing, you can't sit up when you have somebody like Phillipe Gilbert in the break. The right thing for GB to do would have been to put sombody like Millar or Froome in a break so Germany and Australia would have gotten on the front to do some work. They rode this race exactly how Sky rode the tour de france for Wiggins to win.
> What does annoy me, is that Vinokourov won, a man with a terrible record for repeated doping.
> 
> Thursday on wards should be interesting when the track cycling starts, I think we will see a great fight for medals between GB and Australia, and of course Gregory Baugé winning the mens sprint!


 
Yeah looking forward to the track events too. Men's road time trial is on Wednesday, Wiggins has gotta be fave for that although Chris Froome in with a shout as well. In fact Froome could maybe have won Le Tour this year if he hadn't been riding in the same team as Bradley Wiggins. Wonder if he'll stay with team Sky next year??


----------



## Fiction

GG China.


----------



## Bucks

Giving that Wiggins absolutely CRUSHED everybody in the time-trials of Paris-Nice, tour of Romandy, criterium du duaphiné and the tour de France, I think he has to be clear favorite. 

Bradley Wiggins, I think, got a lot of undeserved comments in the French media during the tour, initially, about his ability in the mountains, the fact he was boring etc...But he showed everybody that he was a worthy winner in his time trial performances...any of the favorites could have taken minutes out of him in the mountains and he would have gained it all back in the time trial. If you take this into account I think I have to say no, I don't think Froome would have won, had he been on a different team. Bradley is just too strong against the clock... The man does have 3 pursuit Olympic medals to his name after all.

Sky has brought transfers to cycling like we see in European football, hence why Froome is still with Sky. He had many offers last year to lead other teams but money got the better of him it seems. Sky made him a millionaire...no other cycling team could ever pay that for one man.


----------



## Genome

Soccer = Football
American Football = Handegg


----------



## ROAR

The olympic committee and the world refer to it as "football."
There ya go.

And Jordyn Wieber... I'm so sorry


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Om Yun Chol (5ft nothing and abuck23) put 168kg (370#) over his head in the clean and jerk!!!
For those lazy at math, that's triple his bodyweight. (and he's not even Greek or Turkish lol, he's North Korean)


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

I love the lifting, yesterday we saw this tiny Chinese or Korean lady (she must have been less than 5ft) C+J 150kg, was crazy!


----------



## Infamous Impact

I can't wait to see the 105kg class lift. Russia's going to sweep the medals.
Also, the 100m will be the race of the century. There's going to be tons of records broken for track & field.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

The world is ready for the 30ft long jump as well.
Since Carl lewis (who claims he did get it way back in a lessor meet but was called scratch so it wasn't measured) it has been expected to fall sooner or later, but here it is later and that magic mark has never been hit.


----------



## liamh

I'm going tomorrow to see the Judo. Really excited!


----------



## Jakke

First medal for Sweden


----------



## Bucks

outstanding ride by Wiggins!


----------



## gunshow86de

Do you think China would be willing to exchange medals for debt? We'll give you basketball gold for $10billion $1trillion.


----------



## Jakke

A great swedish athlete just did his last olympics. Lars Frölander swam the 100 m butterfly, not a great race, but he retired with his pride intact IMO. He did swim faster than when he won the gold in Sydney, but the sport has got so much more demanding and he just couldn't keep up.


----------



## SenorDingDong

One more day until track and field


----------



## Genome

The British are alright at cycling aren't they


----------



## Jakke

^And rowing.


----------



## Genome

So, another gold in the cycling for the Brits and two world records broken this evening.


----------



## steve1

^ we just got another cycling gold, we certainly are good at sports you can do sitting down


----------



## Genome

Yeah, another one, not to mention the Tour De France a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Gotta be the best year ever for British cycling. Really enjoyed all the track races so far and the road time trial.


----------



## Sebastian

Team USA great win against Nigeria. but no.. i didn't watch it


----------



## Lagtastic

Sebastian said:


> Team USA great win against Nigeria. but no.. i didn't watch it




That game was crazy. Some people were complaining that the US was trying to embarrass Nigeria. I honestly think Nigeria's defense was just that bad and Melo was just too hot with the 3 ball. LeBron and Kobe didn't even play in the second half. 

Also Anthony Davis is really evolving with this experience. One or two more upgrades and New Orleans might actually be a contender for #2 in the East.


----------



## Infamous Impact

Great start to track and field with America dominating the quarter mile.


----------



## Sebastian

Lagtastic said:


> That game was crazy. Some people were complaining that the US was trying to embarrass Nigeria. I honestly think Nigeria's defense was just that bad and Melo was just too hot with the 3 ball. LeBron and Kobe didn't even play in the second half.
> 
> Also Anthony Davis is really evolving with this experience. One or two more upgrades and New Orleans might actually be a contender for #2 in the East.




I think it's good when a team plays the best they can, it's not like some teams that are losing on purpose or cheating lol.

I think it would be a bit disrespectful if they played not as good as they could just to be "nice" to the opponent. It's the Olympics after all - you do your best at all times - and I believe everyone understands that, or should understand that.


----------



## Evil Weasel

Sebastian said:


> I think it's good when a team plays the best they can, it's not like some teams that are losing on purpose or cheating lol.
> 
> I think it would be a bit disrespectful if they played not as good as they could just to be "nice" to the opponent. It's the Olympics after all - you do your best at all times - and I believe everyone understands that, or should understand that.


I don't think there is a problem with conserving a bit of energy and easing off the effort a bit. After all most of the athletes are competing a lot in a short space of time and are bound to tire. Just don't take the piss with it like those badminton players to try and lose to get an easier draw. That truly was ridiculous. The longest rally in the match was 4 shots.

On a different note this could be another crazy day for GB with the medals. Murray definitely has a silver but if Federer plays his best I don't think he will win. Women's team pursuit is pretty much a formality unless they crash as the GB team are head and shoulders above everyone else. Could win some rowing medals but don't think any will be gold.

In Athletics Jess Ennis possible gold? I don't think she will win though unless her rivals have poor Javelin/Long Jump or she pulls near PB's out. She is very weak compared to her main rivals and incredibly inconsistent at those events. Chris Tomlinson and Greg Rutherford could medal in Long Jump and if one of them gets near their best could win gold. Is the 400m hurdles tonight? Can't remember. Dai Greene could medal in that too.

Finally possibly my favourite ahtlete - Mo Farah. Will be tough to win gold but he can definitely do it was the World Championships showed last year. Hope he wins either that or the 5000m as he is such a nice and down to Earth guy and what he has done in challenging the traditional long distance running superpowers is pretty extraordinary.


----------



## liamh

Come on Ennis!!


----------



## Sebastian

Mens Basketball, Russia Spain - Great game, the Russians proved they can survive really high pressure, great 3s.. They deserved the win!
Spain was great as well


----------



## Jakke

Amazing finish in the ladies' triathlon


----------



## Sebastian

Sebastian said:


> Mens Basketball, Russia Spain - Great game, the Russians proved they can survive really high pressure, great 3s.. They deserved the win!
> Spain was great as well



Congrats USA, win over Lithuania, not easy..I think USA didn;t treat their rivals with enough respect and they had a hard time at the ending heh...

Still a win is a win... but I was hoping for something more...


----------



## steve1

Another GB cycling gold medal + world record in the women's team pursuit, fantastic riding!


----------



## Sofos

My friend and mentor Jamie Grey won GOLD in Women's 50m 3 Position Rifle. You have no idea how happy and proud I am. She almost medalled in Beijing, but got GOLD this time 


> Gray's clinching final shot netted 10.8 points &#8212; you can't do better than 10.9 &#8212; and gave her an Olympic-record total of 691.9
> 
> Read more here: http://www.ledger-enquirer.com/2012/08/04/2147367/columbus-states-jamie-gray-wins.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## SenorDingDong

Oscar Pistorius qualified for the 400m semifinals. Very excited for him


----------



## Infamous Impact

LaShawn Merrit's out of the running for gold with his pulled hamstring. I'm cheering for Kirani James now. The men's 100m heats had a pretty slow started. Ryan Bailey had the fastest time with a 9.88, which is a surprise.


----------



## Jakke

Michel Torneus did a great long jump final, 4th at his first olympics


----------



## anthonyferguson

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> My friend and mentor Jamie Grey won GOLD in Women's 50m 3 Position Rifle. You have no idea how happy and proud I am. She almost medalled in Beijing, but got GOLD this time



It's possible my mate presented her medal-he was giving them out at the shooting, not sure which part but it might have been him!!


----------



## kung_fu

I didn't realize how awesome kayak slalom was until a few days ago


----------



## Infamous Impact

Great Britain must've had a great night, with Mo Farrah, Jess Ennis, and Greg Rutherford getting gold in the 10K, Heptathlon, and long jump respectively. I'm a little disappointed in Rutherford not going near the long jump record though. The race of the ages will be tomorrow, the 100M final!


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Very impressed with Rutherford. I wasn't expecting that. 27'3"? Britian has had some amazing jumpers over the years. 
BBC Sport - GB Olympics gold: Who is long jumper Greg Rutherford?


----------



## steve1

Murray is destroying Federer. A mix of great play by Murray and Federer not being on form. It's looking very very good for Murray. 2 sets to 0, 4 games to 2 in the 3rd set. Surely the gold is in the bag....

Edit: Gold for Murray! Brilliant!


----------



## mountainjam

WOW, hats off to Andy Murray for winning his first major ever and ending the brits 74 year losing spree in tennis. Def thought Federer would have won gold.


----------



## Lagtastic

^ Could not believe that match. There were stretches where Andy was making shots like I've never seen before. He was playing at a level I've never seen him at for awhile.


----------



## C2Aye

Massive yes to Andy Murray. He's done Scotland and the UK proud today!

Yes, Federer was a bit off the pace today but the way Andy played I think he would have destroyed him regardless. Even Djokovic didn't stand a chance playing some sweet tennis as well. It's a bit early to call but if Andy keeps this form up he way have a shot at the US Open!

Anyway, team GB third in the medals table. Not bad for a small island of 60 million (compared to the US's 300 million and China's 1.3 billion at least!). Looks like I didn't take that silly citizenship test for nothing!


----------



## Murmel

Fuck I missed Usain Bolt by a minute.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Usain Bolt is the MAN!!!!


----------



## Sofos




----------



## Jakke

I think Borat has ruined me, during the whole time Kazakstan was winning the long jump I couldn't get Cohen's made up anthem from my head.


----------



## steve1

USA vs Canada women's football. One of the most entertaining games I've ever seen.

USA with a last minute extra time winner. USA deserved it but Canada put in such a massive effort, a couple of players playing on after some nasty looking injuries. Fantastic game.


----------



## The Reverend

There's one thing I don't like about huge international sports events like the Olympics or the World Cup, and that's how it seems like all my non-sports-enthusiast friends are suddenly experts on who the contenders are and whatnot, and I _know_ those motherfuckers don't keep up regularly with that stuff. It's like they're regurgitating what the announcers say.

/rant


----------



## Pav

The Reverend said:


> There's one thing I don't like about huge international sports events like the Olympics or the World Cup, and that's how it seems like all my non-sports-enthusiast friends are suddenly experts on who the contenders are and whatnot, and I _know_ those motherfuckers don't keep up regularly with that stuff. It's like they're regurgitating what the announcers say.
> 
> /rant



Pretty much. Like when the US hockey team advanced to the gold medal round in the winter games two years ago, suddenly everyone appeared as though they were dedicated hockey enthusiasts. And I'm thinking stfu bitches, you had never even heard that guy's name until 10 minutes ago.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

The Reverend said:


> There's one thing I don't like about huge international sports events like the Olympics or the World Cup, and that's how it seems like all my non-sports-enthusiast friends are suddenly experts on who the contenders are and whatnot, and I _know_ those motherfuckers don't keep up regularly with that stuff. It's like they're regurgitating what the announcers say.
> 
> /rant



Granted, I only follow soccer (football, whatever you wish to call it) during the Olympics, however, I also don't claim to understand all of the rules let alone who are favorites to medal.


----------



## Sofos




----------



## Jakke

And in other news, Morrissey is an ass:
London 2012: Olympics have made England "foul with patriotism", says Morrissey - Telegraph


----------



## soliloquy

this is a fun article to read regarding olympians making the host city a massive orgy where even 100 000 condoms are not enough...scary:
Athletes spill details on dirty secrets in the Olympic Village - ESPN The Magazine - ESPN


----------



## gunshow86de

Jakke said:


> I think Borat has ruined me, during the whole time Kazakstan was winning the long jump I couldn't get Cohen's made up anthem from my head.




Kazakstan is greatest country in the world. All other countries are run by little girls, especially assholes Uzbekistan.


----------



## liamh

Alison Stokke


----------



## Murmel

I hate that it's over. Or well, not quite, the closing ceremony is still going, but I love big events like this where the entire world joins together. Makes me wish I choose sports instead of music, even though music has brought me much joy too.

Love to see the happiness and sportsmanship among the contestants.

Too bad I'm pretty mediocre at most sports


----------



## Genome




----------



## skeels

I was having mixed feelings about the closing ceremony ...
Nnnn....nnnn...nnnn.... oo! Annie Lennox! 
Nnnnnnn... nnn..nnnnnn! Oo! Posh Spice!
Nnnn! Nnnng! Rrrrgg! Kkkkkk! 
Gah! 
Feh! 
Ggkkhh! 
Blerf?



And then Eric Idle appeared!

My faith in humanity is restored! 

Ooo! Brian May!!


----------



## 777timesgod

Despite the Monty Python bit that was appreciated, the ceremony for the end was like the startup ceremony not very relevant with Athletics...

Of course in our age pop culture is more important than relevance.


----------



## skeels

^ya the girl who butchered We Will Rock You bummed me out...


----------

